# Three female rats need a home - Toronto area



## Twister (Dec 28, 2011)

My apologies for posting this in the wrong forum. I am a little distraught these days and not too much on the ball. 

I have to find a home for my three girls. :-[ :'( I am heartbroken but have no choice. If anyone knows of a loving home for three dumbo girls about 6 months old I would really appreciate it. My soon-to-be ex-husband wants the cage but everything else (toys, bedding, food, treats) will go with them. I am in Southern Ontario within driving distance of Toronto and will deliver them to the right home or rescue. Please do not berate me for this decision....it has been an extremely difficult and painful one to make that is complicated by circumstances beyond my control. I'd appreciate emails or PMs if anyone is interested, or just post here.

Their names are Cricket, Sprocket and Scampers. Cricket and Scampers are mostly "blue" grey in colour. They both have some white on them. Cricket has a wee white stripe in the middle of her forehead. Scampers is almost totally "blue" and such a pretty timid girl. Sprocket is spotty grey and white and so adorable. Originally she was the outgoing one but it now seems to be Cricket who is becoming the adventerous one. She's the first to poke her head out of the bedding to see who has come to visit. She comes over and looks to see what's in my hand all the time. They love to cuddle up with me under a blanket in the evenings and just doze or groom. They're a little skittish lately though because I haven't had as much time for them as I would have liked. Too much upheaval going on right now and I guess they must sense it. 

Anyway...I am hoping someone can offer a loving home for these girls. I have to move in two months and the family I will be living with will not allow them. I have no family here and not many friends...and those that I do have are not interested in my girls in the least. This pic was taken about 3 months ago so they were still pretty small then. I have more pics on my phone and will download and post if interested.









TIA

Wendy


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Wendy,

You need to join the Rat Shack...

http://www.ratshackforum.com/forum/

We are a forum that is mostly Canadian/Ontarian...and we have a section of the forum that you should post on to get a good home for your sweet girls. Make the post a little less wordy...more of the facts about the circumstances you are in, and keep the lovely info on your girls.

For eg. I need to move out of my home in 2 months as my husband and I are splitting up and I have no recourse but to move into a friends where I will NOT be allowed to bring my girls. I need to rehome them before then. Unfortunately my ex-hubby is taking the cage but the girls and the rest of their stuff are free.

Blurb on girls, pics

End of post...I really really hate to have to do this but I have no choice (this will differentiate you from the people who say "all of a sudden I have allergies" etc)


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

If you're still looking for a place for your girls I'm in Windsor, Ont. It's a bit far (4 hrs) but if you ever drive this way I can see if we can meet up? IM me and I'll let you know more.


----------



## Twister (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks LilSpaz...I will def. check that out. and I appreciate all your advice. You are very kind.


----------



## Twister (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi again LilSpaz...i don't mean to be dumb...but seriously...I am not understanding this whole word game thing they want you to do! Any suggestions??


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ugh they STILL have that stupid captcha up?

Drag the letters to the middle of the right hand place. Its been ages since I tried to do it.


----------



## Twister (Dec 28, 2011)

yah..I did manage to figure that much out...but wth does it have to do with the first and last letters in the word thunder. Honestly, I work at a University...you'd think I'd be able to figure that out! uhg.


----------



## Twister (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok..i got it! I musta bin tired last night...I was trying to make it much more complex than it really is! Oye.


----------

